# Spawning question........



## MrSafety

Here in central MN the water is still very cold, even in the bays. Surface temp. on Sunday was 56...........will panfish delay their spawning until the water warms, or do they spawn more dependant on the calendar? Very spotty fishing as of yet..........


----------



## gunattic

the spawn will be delayed. I've been snorkeling everywhere looking for fish. I do every spring from right after the ice off.. and the fish have been very slow to move into the spawning areas. I was in a half dozen different lakes this past weekend from 40' and up for hours and it was tough to find the fish.


----------



## Shu

They are beginning to move in central MN. I saw some crappies around normal spawning spots (docks) in about 4 ft of water. Not a ton, but some. This weekend should be good.


----------



## jgat

I'm facing the same situation here in western WI. I fished over the weekend, and only caught perch and bass. I saw one big bluegill in a shallow bay, that was it. I've gotta think it should be happening any time.


----------



## MrSafety

They're saying it's supposed to be in the mid 70's this weekend but tonites' low is supposed to be 35..........at least it's delaying the mosquito hatch..........


----------



## Slabgrabber

Fish spawn accordingly to water temperature, not the calendar. If the water temperature is to their liking and stays consistent for 3-5 days in a spawning location look for fish to start moving in.


----------

